
Show HN: Create self-guided walking tours of your city - thegeomaster
https://www.goroam.city/creator/
======
thegeomaster
Hello HN! For the past few months I've been working on this tool for creating
and sharing neighborhood walking experiences.

Usually, when I have a friend in a city I'm visiting and ask them for
suggestions, I end up with a list of 20+ good places, but planning visits to
them feels like a chore. So I built this app to solve this problem---you
create a route (which amounts to a long-ish plan for the morning, afternoon,
etc.), grab a link, and send it to someone who's visiting.

Of course, it might be useful in other cases too. Some of my friends have
found good use of it as a lightweight travel planning tool.

Eager to hear what you all think!

------
bhargav
This is great. I was travelling recently and had this exact idea as planning
the trip and dropping pins on Google maps sucked. I was not able to plan an
ideal route and see adjustments. I wanted to make something exactly like this.
There are a lot of product improvements you can make with this and I am
excited for you!

My one suggestion would be to broaden the intended audience. I am not sure if
this is only useful for hosts. I could just want to do this as a traveler who
has read a bunch of suggestions online.

Best of luck!

~~~
thegeomaster
Thank you! That's a good point - admittedly, as time goes by, I hear a lot of
people who might be interested in this for planning their trips. I just didn't
think of that initially, but I think I should incorporate that further.

I'd be really happy to make any improvements or changes that will make it
easier for you to try the tool for your next trip. So feel free to drop me an
email at david <at> davidovic.io :)

------
Existenceblinks
Good to see idea one hesitates to implement gets implemented. If it wasn't for
money I'd implement this already (poor me). May I ask do you intend to make
money from it? If so how :)?

I'd also add any type of transportation too. It could replace Google My Map if
it also provides tools like layer for arbitrary group of things.

I like it!

~~~
thegeomaster
Multimodal transportation is something I've been thinking about as well. The
original idea was to focus on neighborhood exploration via walking. But I'm
wondering if allowing folks to put in biking or car (e.g. for an Uber from
point A to point B) might open more use-cases.

I agree that stuff like arbitrary layers and things like that is really cool,
but this was hard to implement as-is :) I want to wait and see how people
might react to this set of features before I add more.

As for monetization, I think it's too early for that - right now, I want to
see if this is something that people really want and would use. There's always
the option of promoting local businesses in various ways, or paid plans for
additional features that might get built along the way. But the prerequisite
for all that is that this fills some need.

------
DarrellFinley5
this is so cool. I love walking tours myself, so it's cool to see someone
developing a website like this. I normally join as many walking tours when I
visit a new city.

------
blader_johny
Sounds like [https://hoodmaps.com/](https://hoodmaps.com/) but adding actual
walking routes.

------
timwis
Love this! I would totally use this if there were more cities in there.

FYI the `<article>` panel doesn't scroll on firefox

~~~
thegeomaster
Thank you! Would be happy to add your city (you can post it here or send it
via email to me if you don't want to reveal it publicly).

I'll take a look and fix the scrolling issue - thanks for the heads-up!

------
tadeusz_wojcik
looks really nice! How long implementation took?

~~~
thegeomaster
Thanks! It was around 5 months of full-time work, give or take. However, this
is end-to-end i.e. idea to finished product, so the time includes UX and UI
work (which then again includes user testing and research) as well as coding,
figuring everything out technically (I used a tech stack I wasn't the most
proficient with), devops, soliciting feedback along the way and iterating,
etc.

